# My first Monarch images; from Tallulah Gorge



## GAJoe (Sep 22, 2017)

Had to work in Clayton so I packed the camera to stop by the Gorge on the way home. Didn't find what I was looking for but there was one area that was loaded with Monarchs. I counted five in one bush. I don't recall seeing them before in person. Think I'd remember seeing that black with white pokidots.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 22, 2017)

wow those are beautiful nice job, question I know there is a butter fly that looks like a monarch how do you tell the difference ?


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice captures!  Pretty bugs!


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 22, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> wow those are beautiful nice job, question I know there is a butter fly that looks like a monarch how do you tell the difference ?



I didn't realize there were any so close until you asked and I looked it up. These are the only I've seen that were black with white pokidots. If these had been Viceroy's I would have not spotted the difference. But these are Monarchs. To see the difference go see:
http://b50ym1n8ryw31pmkr4671ui1c64....files/2015/03/Butterflies-branded-credits.jpg


----------



## GLS (Sep 25, 2017)

Great photos, GAJoe (as usual).  PDsniper, at a distance, a Gulf Fritillary has a superficial resemblance (to me, anyway) to a Monarch.  It's smaller than a Monarch and the markings are different.  Here's a page of images.  Note the caterpillar stage.  It looks ferocious but is harmless--other than the fact that it annually strips the leaves off its primary host plant, my Passion Flower vine.  Another plant in my yard, an Asiatic milkweed in the asclepias family, had the larvae of the Monarch strip it completely of leaves.  It bounced back, and adult Monarch's flocked to it.  
Here's the Gulf Fritillary link of images:
https://www.google.com/search?q=gul...=bG_JWezTF8fCmwHH863oCw#imgrc=Utg8fmKXA2wOXM:


----------



## jstreich (Sep 29, 2020)

Telfair County: last leg of the migration: here to Mexico 9/27/2020
In the


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 30, 2020)

My 93yr ol mom has been raising them down in Florida for the last year now my sister got her started on it they both have Milk weed bushes at their homes to attract the Monarchs in, it is so cool what they are doing


----------



## rip18 (Sep 30, 2020)

Very cool!  They're not always easy to photograph.


You can tell the difference between male and female monarchs by the presence or absence of a little black dot where the veins on the hindwing meet.

You can tell the difference between the monarch and the viceroy by the pattern on the hindwing.


----------

